# DIY Bike Panniers from recycled kitty litter buckets.



## Arapala (Jan 15, 2014)

If you ever looked into buying panniers, you have probably found out they are one of those items on the niche market of cycling touring equipment that can be quite expensive. Even used they can run around $100. There are a lot of cheap and easy diy's out there if you do a google search. My favorite is the Kitty litter bucket method. I got the buckets free, five hours from posting an ad on craigslist. The hardware cost me roughly 15 bucks, and an hour In time using all basic household tools. I used old bike tubes and the wire from the handles to make my own bungee systems as well. They can carry a total load of 70 lbs. No problem, although i only load them to about 17lbs. Of gear. It fits my hammock system nicely with lots of extra room. Makes a nice shelf for strapping down larger items. Way easier to pack than fabric bags too. Ill post more detailed pics later so yall can make your own. 

Not to mention the added benefits of junkin up your bike to make it less appealing to theifs. Can always spray paint. Mine will be green for stealth camping.

I hope everyone is moding their bikes out for the upcoming spring. See you guys on the road.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 15, 2014)

That's a damn good idea. I too have been pricing these things trying to find even an affordable used one to no avail as you have. I think this might be worth a shot. I will probably paint the buckets though.

Thorne


----------



## Tude (Jan 15, 2014)

I used to ride with this older guy, Dick, in my bike club - man he was tough - biked across the country solo several times. His actual last ride was his last as he had a stroke - he said he started riding at the age of 5 yrs old and never stopped - died at 77 yrs old. Anyway - he was very resourceful and his bike was a hodgepodge of stuff and flags and wires (he was an engineer) and he never rode with purchased panniers - instead he favored the big plastic Tide laundry detergent containers. He always had his favorite big orange container on the back end of his bike (on an assembly he manufactured of course) - this was a back "luggage" pack that was cut from two Tide containers and fitted so the top clam-shelled over the bottom. And he says it was waterproof. 

Oh yeah and I saw him the one rainy day on the road - rode up to him and asked him what the heck was that spikey metal rod jutting out from the side of his bike. He said it was from a metal rod and he sharpened it --- and it faced the side of traffic so that if the cars got too close - it would scrape the car. Yeah he was feisty!


----------



## Arapala (Jan 15, 2014)

A traffic spike that sounds awesome. Seems like itd knock ya off your bike though if a, car hit it. Either way cool story.

I guess there is already a thread like this, whoops. This is just my design.


----------



## Arapala (Jan 16, 2014)

Ended up making a video for this. if you have questions let me know.


----------



## tobepxt (Jan 18, 2014)

youve always got some really good blog/video content man. keep it up.


----------



## Arapala (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks so much man. I really enjoy doing it and im glad others out there are too. Keep an eye out for more.


----------



## Isaiah54 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like how I posted this in October on the same forum "DIY bike panniers " with a link to instructions.... Cool video though


----------



## Arapala (Mar 15, 2014)

Yea, its a well known method, but every one has there own spin on it. This was just my idea of how to make it sturdy.


----------



## Arapala (Mar 15, 2014)

Didn't notice your video til after i posted it


----------



## Isaiah54 (Mar 17, 2014)

Know what I always thought would be better? using some type of industrial plastic tub that's more sturdy. This place I used to work had them and they were like indestructible. Wish I could still get them


----------



## treyvor (Mar 19, 2014)

a few years ago I sewed my own panniers and even made my own stainless steel rack on the back of the bike to mount them on. I wish I had pictures of it. it seemed like it doubled the weight of my bike empty.
this is a really cool idea to use buckets.


----------



## Kate Westcoast (May 23, 2014)

THANK YOU

[album="medium"]223[/album]


----------



## Arapala (Dec 3, 2014)

@isaiah Idk about using that heavy of plastic, you want to keep your weight down as much as possible. Ive only had to make these once, still have the same pair in working condition i made in the vid.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Jan 11, 2015)

The pictures on the buckets had me laughin.

Cool idea, and one i've been thinking about. I haven't touched this whole bike touring thing yet, but it is seriously intriguing me. I've been doing the hitching thing, but the freedom of this seems to be drawing me. 

Thanks for this!


----------



## Arapala (Feb 8, 2015)

Anytime, I need to post a review since ive had these puppies for over a year and put em to the test. Still holding up great!


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 9, 2015)

This is brilliant. Thank you for this. I have a TON of these buckets sitting around and now I know what I'm gonna do with 2 of em ^_^ Will come in real useful when I start traveling in the Spring.


----------



## Arapala (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you! Going a year strong and put about 2,000 miles on the pair I made in the video and havent had to do a single repair!! 

Use locktite on the bolts and never have ro worry about them coming loose due to vibrations while riding, sooo worth the 5 bucks...

Keep an eye out btw, nim in the procesa of filming a few more bike diy vids geared towards touring, links in my sig.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Feb 11, 2015)

Where did you get the rack that you attached them to, and how much did it cost?


----------



## Arapala (Feb 12, 2015)

It came with my bike I got new on c.l. for $300. You can get those racks for about $10 to $25, just have see where your holes are deilled in your frame, or sometimes they have an external loop kiinda deal...


----------

